# Zylinde, Köpfe und Sektoren auslesen



## fizban (8. August 2004)

Hallo,

Ich suche eine Möglichkeit, die Zylinder, kopf und Sektorenwerte

einer Feszplatte auszulesen.

Das Bios behauptet die Platte habe 19678/16/255 c/h/s

windows und Freebsd behaupten 4998/255/63

und das datenblatt vom Hersteller gibt 16,383/16/63

http://www.maxtor.com/_files/maxtor/en_us/documentation/data_sheets/diamondmax_plus_8_data_sheet.pdf


Auf welche Werte soll ich mich jetzt verlassen?



MfG


----------



## sorgenkind (9. August 2004)

hallo,

hast du vielleicht ein altes Mainboard oder ein altes Bios? Das mit den 255 Sektoren kann schon gar nicht sein. Ich denke dein Bios gibt da falsche Werte an. Komisch ist, dass Windows dann andere Werte hat..

Programme kenn ich keine Freeware, aber mit Partition magic könntest du die HD Infos herbekommen. Ich würde es mit einem Bios update versuchen.


----------



## fizban (9. August 2004)

Der Rechner ist eigentlich nagelneu,
sollte also vom BIOS her passen.

Hier mal die Werte von Partiton Magic 8:


```
PowerQuest PartitionInfo 8.0 -- Windows NT/2000 Version
Date Generated:  08/09/04  22:52:20
Copyright (c)1994-2002, PowerQuest Corporation
Permission is granted for this utility to be freely copied so long
as it is not modified in any way.  All other rights are reserved.

PowerQuest, makers of PartitionMagic(r), Drive Image(tm), and DriveCopy(tm), can be reached at:
    Voice:  801-437-8900
    Fax:  801-226-8941
    Web site:  http://www.powerquest.com/support/
    E-mail:  magic@powerquest.com

General System Information:
    Total Physical Memory (bytes):  536,330,240
    Used Physical Memory: (bytes):  86,351,872
    Maximum Page File Size: (bytes):  1,308,975,104
    Current Page File Size: (bytes):  70,807,552



===========================================================================================================
Disk Geometry Information for Disk 1:    4998 Cylinders,  255 Heads,  63 Sectors/Track
System              PartSect  # Boot BCyl Head Sect  FS    ECyl Head Sect    StartSect     NumSects
===========================================================================================================
                           0  0  80     0    1    1  07    1019  254   63           63   16,386,237
                           0  1  00  1020    0    1  0F    1023  254   63   16,386,300   63,906,570
Info: Begin C,H,S values were large drive placeholders.
Info: End C,H,S values were large drive placeholders.
  Actual values are:
        0  1  00   1020    0    1  0F   4997  254   63  16386300  63906570
                  16,386,300  0  00  1020    1    1  EB    1023  254   63   16,386,363   16,386,237
Info: End C,H,S values were large drive placeholders.
  Actual values are:
 16386300  0  00   1020    1    1  EB   2039  254   63  16386363  16386237
                  16,386,300  1  00  1023  254   63  05    1023  254   63   32,772,600   16,386,300
Info: Begin C,H,S values were large drive placeholders.
Info: End C,H,S values were large drive placeholders.
  Actual values are:
 16386300  1  00   2040    0    1  05   3059  254   63  32772600  16386300
                  32,772,600  0  00  1023  254   63  07    1023  254   63   32,772,663   16,386,237
Info: Begin C,H,S values were large drive placeholders.
Info: End C,H,S values were large drive placeholders.
  Actual values are:
 32772600  0  00   2040    1    1  07   3059  254   63  32772663  16386237
                  32,772,600  1  00  1023  254   63  05    1023  254   63   49,158,900   16,386,300
Info: Begin C,H,S values were large drive placeholders.
Info: End C,H,S values were large drive placeholders.
  Actual values are:
 32772600  1  00   3060    0    1  05   4079  254   63  49158900  16386300
                  49,158,900  0  00  1023  254   63  07    1023  254   63   49,158,963   16,386,237
Info: Begin C,H,S values were large drive placeholders.
Info: End C,H,S values were large drive placeholders.
  Actual values are:
 49158900  0  00   3060    1    1  07   4079  254   63  49158963  16386237
                  49,158,900  1  00  1023  254   63  05    1023  254   63   65,545,200    4,899,825
Info: Begin C,H,S values were large drive placeholders.
Info: End C,H,S values were large drive placeholders.
  Actual values are:
 49158900  1  00   4080    0    1  05   4384  254   63  65545200   4899825
NO NAME           65,545,200  0  00  1023  254   63  0B    1023  254   63   65,545,263    4,899,762
Info: Begin C,H,S values were large drive placeholders.
Info: End C,H,S values were large drive placeholders.
  Actual values are:
 65545200  0  00   4080    1    1  0B   4384  254   63  65545263   4899762
                  65,545,200  1  00  1023  254   63  05    1023  254   63   70,445,025    2,072,385
Info: Begin C,H,S values were large drive placeholders.
Info: End C,H,S values were large drive placeholders.
  Actual values are:
 65545200  1  00   4385    0    1  05   4513  254   63  70445025   2072385
SWAPSPACE2        70,445,025  0  00  1023  254   63  82    1023  254   63   70,445,088    2,072,322
Info: Begin C,H,S values were large drive placeholders.
Info: End C,H,S values were large drive placeholders.
  Actual values are:
 70445025  0  00   4385    1    1  82   4513  254   63  70445088   2072322
                  70,445,025  1  00  1023  254   63  05    1023  254   63   72,517,410    7,775,460
Info: Begin C,H,S values were large drive placeholders.
Info: End C,H,S values were large drive placeholders.
  Actual values are:
 70445025  1  00   4514    0    1  05   4997  254   63  72517410   7775460
                  72,517,410  0  00  1023  254   63  83    1023  254   63   72,517,473    7,775,397
Info: Begin C,H,S values were large drive placeholders.
Info: End C,H,S values were large drive placeholders.
  Actual values are:
 72517410  0  00   4514    1    1  83   4997  254   63  72517473   7775397



===========================================================================================================
Partition Information for Disk 1:    39,205.5 Megabytes
Volume         PartType    Status    Size MB    PartSect  #   StartSect  TotalSects
===========================================================================================================
C:             NTFS        Pri,Boot  8,001.1           0  0          63  16,386,237
               ExtendedX   Pri      31,204.4           0  1  16,386,300  63,906,570
               EPBR        Log       8,001.1        None --  16,386,300  16,386,300
               Type EB     Log       8,001.1  16,386,300  0  16,386,363  16,386,237
               EPBR        Log       8,001.1  16,386,300  1  32,772,600  16,386,300
D:             NTFS        Log       8,001.1  32,772,600  0  32,772,663  16,386,237
               EPBR        Log       8,001.1  32,772,600  1  49,158,900  16,386,300
E:             NTFS        Log       8,001.1  49,158,900  0  49,158,963  16,386,237
               EPBR        Log       2,392.5  49,158,900  1  65,545,200   4,899,825
F:NO NAME      FAT32       Log       2,392.5  65,545,200  0  65,545,263   4,899,762
               EPBR        Log       1,011.9  65,545,200  1  70,445,025   2,072,385
*:SWAPSPACE2   Linux Swap  Log       1,011.9  70,445,025  0  70,445,088   2,072,322
               EPBR        Log       3,796.6  70,445,025  1  72,517,410   7,775,460
               Linux Ext2  Log       3,796.6  72,517,410  0  72,517,473   7,775,397


===========================================================================================================
Boot Record for drive C:   (Drive: 1, Starting sector: 63, Type: NTFS)
===========================================================================================================
 1. Jump:                   EB 52 90
 2. OEM Name:               NTFS    
 3. Bytes per Sector:       512
 4. Sectors per Cluster:    8
 5. Reserved Sectors:       0
 6. Number of FATs:         0
 7. Root Dir Entries:       0
 8. Total Sectors:          0
 9. Media Descriptor:       0xF8
10. Sectors per FAT:        0
11. Sectors per Track:      63  (0x3F)
12. Number of Heads:        255  (0xFF)
13. Hidden Sectors:         63  (0x3F)
14. Total Sectors (>32MB):  0  (0x0)
15. Unused:                 0x80008000
16. Total NTFS Sectors:     16386236
17. MFT Start Cluster:      4
18. MFT Mirror Start Clust: 1024139
19. Clusters per FRS:       246
20. Clusters per Index Blk: 1
21. Serial Number:          0x4A38615A386145D3
22. Checksum:               0  (0x0)
23. Boot Signature:         0xAA55

===========================================================================================================
Boot Record for drive D:   (Drive: 1, Starting sector: 32,772,663, Type: NTFS)
===========================================================================================================
 1. Jump:                   EB 52 90
 2. OEM Name:               NTFS    
 3. Bytes per Sector:       512
 4. Sectors per Cluster:    8
 5. Reserved Sectors:       0
 6. Number of FATs:         0
 7. Root Dir Entries:       0
 8. Total Sectors:          0
 9. Media Descriptor:       0xF8
10. Sectors per FAT:        0
11. Sectors per Track:      63  (0x3F)
12. Number of Heads:        255  (0xFF)
13. Hidden Sectors:         63  (0x3F)
14. Total Sectors (>32MB):  0  (0x0)
15. Unused:                 0x80008000
16. Total NTFS Sectors:     16386232
17. MFT Start Cluster:      4
18. MFT Mirror Start Clust: 524288
19. Clusters per FRS:       246
20. Clusters per Index Blk: 1
21. Serial Number:          0x38A334B804C2A0E4
22. Checksum:               0  (0x0)
23. Boot Signature:         0xAA55

===========================================================================================================
Boot Record for drive E:   (Drive: 1, Starting sector: 49,158,963, Type: NTFS)
===========================================================================================================
 1. Jump:                   EB 52 90
 2. OEM Name:               NTFS    
 3. Bytes per Sector:       512
 4. Sectors per Cluster:    8
 5. Reserved Sectors:       0
 6. Number of FATs:         0
 7. Root Dir Entries:       0
 8. Total Sectors:          0
 9. Media Descriptor:       0xF8
10. Sectors per FAT:        0
11. Sectors per Track:      63  (0x3F)
12. Number of Heads:        255  (0xFF)
13. Hidden Sectors:         63  (0x3F)
14. Total Sectors (>32MB):  0  (0x0)
15. Unused:                 0x80008000
16. Total NTFS Sectors:     16386232
17. MFT Start Cluster:      4
18. MFT Mirror Start Clust: 524288
19. Clusters per FRS:       246
20. Clusters per Index Blk: 1
21. Serial Number:          0x7F6F369E0AB5EA01
22. Checksum:               0  (0x0)
23. Boot Signature:         0xAA55

===========================================================================================================
Boot Record for drive F:   (Drive: 1, Starting sector: 65,545,263, Type: FAT32)
===========================================================================================================
 1. Jump:                   EB 58 90
 2. OEM Name:               MSWIN4.1
 3. Bytes per Sector:       512
 4. Sectors per Cluster:    8
 5. Reserved Sectors:       38
 6. Number of FAT's:        2
 7. Reserved:               0x0000
 8. Reserved:               0x0000
 9. Media Descriptor:       0xF8
10. Sectors per FAT:        0
11. Sectors per Track:      63  (0x3F)
12. Number of Heads:        255  (0xFF)
13. Hidden Sectors:         65545263  (0x3E8242F)
14. Big Total Sectors:      4899762  (0x4AC3B2)
15. Big Sectors per FAT:    4781
16. Extended Flags:         0x0000
17. FS Version:             0
18. First Cluster of Root:  2403  (0x963)
19. FS Info Sector:         1
20. Backup Boot Sector:     6
21. Reserved:               000000000000000000000000 
22. Drive ID:               0x80
23. Reserved for NT:        0x00
24. Extended Boot Sig:      0x29
25. Serial Number:          0x3C34D559
26. Volume Name:            NO NAME    
27. File System Type:       FAT32   
28. Boot Signature:         0xAA55
```


----------

